#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-28
<phillw> wxl: wow ... clusterfuck ... long time since I last saw that!!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1558331
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1558331 in apt (Ubuntu) "message "The repository is insufficiently signed by key (weak digest)" is poorly worded" [High,Fix released]
 * ianorlyn has never seen that 
<phillw> nor have I, but it more like a ML than a bug report!!!
<dax> Launchpad doesn't have the ability to close comments on a bug, I assume.
<dax> also, nvidia uses MD5 hashing on their repository? that's hilarious
<phillw> dax: it seems not, but I've not heard that word in many, many years.... I'd actually forgotten it still existed :) "Cuda is a real clusterfuck, it uses a *very* weak hash algorithm (only MD5)."
<dax> but yeah, it's been popping up in #ubuntu+1 since the apt update. the tracking page for it upstream is https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<dax> now that Google Chrome's repo is fixed, the stuff still *erroring* isn't that interesting. lots of warnings, but they're non-fatal soooo
<phillw> dax: yeah, reading the bug did give me a running commentry.
<ianorlyn> I remember a really snarky bug after 12.10 but best not to resurect that beast
<phillw> dax: oh, and by the way, happy to meet you... I'm the soul who looks after lubuntu release notes and enjoy getting told off when I something wrong!! :D
<phillw> if I miss mentioning a bug, no problem... make a typo?.... All hell breaks loose :D :D
<phillw> ianorlyn: 12.04 was not an LTS for lubuntu, even if we had wished it be (Which Julien did not!!)
<ianorlyn> phillw, I have known that for years
<ianorlyn> not what I was talking about
<phillw> ianorlyn: I know, I was just trying to explain to dax how badly you bully me :P
<phillw> tsimonq2: saw this, thought of you.... http://www.ostechnix.com/pinguy-builder-build-custom-ubuntu-os/
<agaida> ouch - are we so late in the year? July 4?
<agaida> the return of the undead remastersys? :P
<phillw> agaida: I have no idea, but it arrived in my inbox.
<agaida> :)
<phillw> teward: wxl ping
<tsimonq2> phillw: you need me as well or no?
<wxl> hey phillw  whgat up?
<phillw> tsimonq2: the ping was the link, above
<tsimonq2> lol ok :)
<wxl> which link?
<tsimonq2> as soon as I get my system working again, I'll fiddle with making an ISO for the millionth time :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://www.ostechnix.com/pinguy-builder-build-custom-ubuntu-os/
<phillw> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1532364 is for you... fix is there, just not been applied yet.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1532364 in shutter (Ubuntu) "Shutter silently fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phillw> wxl: these are the annoying bugs, which when fixed should be applied :)
<phillw> Shutter is also a diagnostic tool for de-bugging when devs want screen shots etc... So, fixed is better :D
<phillw> also can we ascertain bug 1530323 ?
<ubot93> bug 1530323 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "The input box for editing a Wired connection static IP address doesn't appear correctly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530323
<phillw> now marked as not affecting MATE
<phillw> wxl: also, have you decided upon who the next wiki/docs TL is? I'd like to get to meet them in time for 16.04 coming out :)
<wxl> phillw: oh god. yeah, that too. maybe i should just forward the emails i have to you!
<wxl> phillw: stupid question: are we sure that input box bug still does affect us?
<phillw> wxl: IDK, I need some one to confirm if it does, or does not!!!
<wxl> tsimonq2: there's something for you then. :) test bug 1530323
<ubot93> bug 1530323 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "The input box for editing a Wired connection static IP address doesn't appear correctly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530323
<phillw> wxl: also, we do not have RC notes... next notes are Release. So, we really need to start thinking about things!!!
<phillw> These are my nightmare notes!!! However, OMGUbuntu do now seem to behave in not pre-releasing things.
<wxl> well afaik RC is not a thing that actually gets announced in the same way milestones do
<phillw> wxl:  I'll carry over all the B2 bugs, and then we need to concentrate on paper cuts and what we will ride with at Final.
<phillw> If the canonical guys fix the installer bugs, the list will be shorter!!!
<wxl> XD
<phillw> I'm up for nagging Julien to get alt-image back to CD sized. Can you chase up bugs?
<wxl> i'll get to work on wading through my old emails so yes :)
<phillw> and send me applications for wiki slave (I mean TL) :P
<wxl> yep will do
<tsimonq2> here, system not ready yet, master :P XD
<phillw> There's a lot of work to do as we will be dual running with Qt for 16.10 ....
<wxl> yeppp
<phillw> and I STILL want to move to mediawiki
<tsimonq2> so how's it going to work with LXQt in 16.10, will it be the default image with an LXDE image still being made, will LXDE still be the default, what's going on?
<phillw> tsimonq2: lxde will be default image
<wxl> at least until we figure out all the apps and have all of our packages ready in the repos
<tsimonq2> let's have a UDS session!
<tsimonq2> if we get a time, I might be able to persuade my mom to take me out of school for it...
<tsimonq2> talking about LXQt, feeding Softpedia, the usual XD
<phillw> as 16.04 is an lts, lxde will be the 'main one'... but, we can hopefully dual run, a lot of the pre-work has now been done.
<tsimonq2> phillw: obviously, it would be dumb to switch to LXQt for an LTS
<tsimonq2> (at least for now)
<phillw> we could not, if even if we had wished....
<tsimonq2> +1 phillw
<phillw> brb, bandwidth issue on phillw.net
<tsimonq2> wxl: you mind getting a time scheduled?
<tsimonq2> for UOS
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'm kind of overwhelmed right now.
<tsimonq2> wxl: alright, but please do it soon, http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<wxl> tsimonq2: feel free
<tsimonq2> wxl: but I want you to be there for sure, what's your range of open times that you can be in a call?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'm pretty open in general
<tsimonq2> wxl: former or latter part of the day? :_
<tsimonq2> *:)
<wxl> tsimonq2: business hours my time
<tsimonq2> k I'll look it up XD
<phillw> BT mess up, server is fine :D I love my phillw.net server :)
<tsimonq2> phillw, wxl: permission to subscribe the packages team to all the LXQt packages? it will help us keep track of bugs...
<phillw> fine by me :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: can't add subscriptions unless I'm admin, it'
<tsimonq2> *it's a packaging team, so idk why not
<tsimonq2> phillw: you opposed? :)
<tsimonq2> oh that's right, you aren't an admin in that team, sorry :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: I *think* Julien is boss of packages team.... wxl would know more
<tsimonq2> phillw: Julien and wxl are admins, so wxl can do it? wxl, you opposed to me becoming admin of the packages team so I can subscribe packages? :)
<phillw> it is too late for me to summon Julien tonight.... if wxl cannot resolve it, ping at about 17:00 UTC tomorrow and I'll try and grab him.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<phillw> I am chatting to a person re: faircam.
<phillw> wxl: https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntubsd/
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-29
<wxl> tsimonq2: didn't y ou make that script so that we could add all the packages?
<tsimonq2> wxl: OH THAT'S RIGHT :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: learning how to publish UWN at the moment, a bit later, but could you add me as an admin to the packages team please?
<drab> can anybody help me understand the switch to qt? I'm not really finding much in the way of understanding why the switch and what are the pros
<drab> more importantly, I'm not clear if things will change in so far as larger deployments and pref settings
<drab> openbox seems to still be there for one and so do a lot of the gtk stuff unless you manually go in and remove them, but I'm not really sure why you'd do that
<drab> thanks for any comments
<wxl> drab: this would be a question best asked at #lxde as it's the upstream that's making the change.
<wxl> lxde will still be around, but most of the development is focused on lxqt
<drab> ok. I'm planning on deploying lubuntu to a large non profit org and so making quite a bit of an investment int erms of configuring ti all up for them
<drab> wuold hate to waste the effort
<wxl> things will likely change come lxqt
<drab> some themeing is alsor equired for example for lightdm and that's gtk, unclear if that's going to do or what
<drab> mmmh, k
<wxl> which will likely come 16.10 or 17.04 at the latest
<drab> so it sounds like I'm best to figure out how to run it on 16.04 (seems you can already install it manually) and configure for that
<drab> anyway, will ask in lxde, thank you
<wxl> all of the packages to make it lxqt are not available quite yet
<wxl> and the fate of many of the apps are uncertain
<drab> urm
<drab> I was hoping to at least give them 4yrs worth of logevity by getting on the next LTS
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-02
<tsimonq2> wxl, phillw: I heard rumors that 14.04 -> 16.04 is fixed, so I'm making myself a stock Lubuntu 14.04 install and I'll upgrade to 16.04, hopefully it doesn't break everything :)
<tsimonq2> (installing on a flash drive)
<phillw> tsimonq2: it is, but will not be there until next spin
<phillw> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1555237
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1555237 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,Fix released]
<phillw> tsimonq2:  do pay attention!!!!
<tsimonq2> phillw: but I'm testing anyways :)
<phillw> as you wish...
<tsimonq2> and I'm not using an ISO
<tsimonq2> I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apds04.html
<tsimonq2> so it should be fixed in my install :)
<phillw> I'm awaiting the spin to arrive and follow iso testing proceedure
<tsimonq2> I'll follow the upgrade test prodecure, if we have one :)
<phillw> we have 2 :D
<tsimonq2> heh, I'll look :)
<phillw> one for lts and one for short release
<tsimonq2> :/ 4 GB flash drive is too small, partitioning my hard drvie and repeating, so although it's delayed, I'll deliver :)
<tsimonq2> *drive
<phillw> 4 GB is not too small for alternate :P
<phillw> and, i am NOT boasting, but my smaller HDDs are all in working machines - so I'm backing up my external 1TB disk to one of the 2TB ones so I can use it as a usb stick... I know it sounds crazy, but new piglet is usb3 and they fly like hell on it!!!
<tsimonq2> well I can use Lubuntu but it needs ~ 800 MB more to do-release-upgrade
<tsimonq2> heheheheheh
<phillw> my usb disks I have working machines on, which will be updated once I have a proven solutuon
<phillw> tsimonq2: ahh, yeah... that could be a killer.... Not tried to push the lower boundaries of what it can handle as I default give 10 GB so I can then do side by side install as part of test process.
<phillw> that is something that needs investigating tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> phillw: what, specifically?
<tsimonq2> disk space?
<phillw> yes
<phillw> well, free disk space
<tsimonq2> I'll do that after I confirm 14.04 -> 16.04
<tsimonq2> I'll install stock Lubuntu and play with that, then I'll use my metapackage and test LXQt
<phillw> i will also play tomorrow once the iso tracker confirms the new iso is there with the fix in.
<tsimonq2> I'll send to lubuntu-devel afterwards, on both occasions :)
<phillw> okies, but do use the iso-tracker test cases, as those are the ones that matter to Walter when it comes to release time.
<tsimonq2> yup, although I can always poke him :)
<tsimonq2> reboot time! :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: not for final release. We bend them all the way thru'
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: for that, I will have a VM :)
<tsimonq2> not today, bare metal :)
<tsimonq2> (at dad's)
<phillw> when we go to RC, I use bare metal.
<tsimonq2> *especially* on an LTS! :)
<phillw> as good as KVM is, and it is one I fully trust. I like to use a machine for it.... and as my Mum has a lubuntu laptop that she does not use in the winter months, it is an ideal test machine :)
<tsimonq2> totally :)
<phillw> I always use it for RC week
<phillw> Like you, I've been running 16.04 for ages!!!
<tsimonq2> heheheheh I've been running it since the day Wily was released, and I'll run Y as soon as Xenial releases :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: well, actually you have not, but it is pedantic.. all the next release is what the hangovers from previous release. A very clear example of this is the step changes in the kernel. With 16.04 out of the way, there are lots of devs wetting their teeth to have stuff allowed in to 16.10 :D
<tsimonq2> wwweeellllll...toolchain upgrades right away :)
<phillw> that is an admin task that has to be carried out each cycle, just as updating the iso-tracker ... Their list is some what longer than ours for just lubuntu, but are basically the same tasks... tell the system there is a +1 coming in.
<phillw> tsimonq2: next one is fun.... 14.04.5 along with 16.04.1 .....
<tsimonq2> yes :)
<phillw> and even Adam Conrad said the timing for 14.04.4 and a milestone test for 16.04 in two weeks back to back was a clash of diaries. So, with 14.04.5, 16.04.1 and milestones for 16.10 they will plan the diary so that they do not exhaust and drive testers away.
<ianorlyn> phillw, but dailies are hard to track on the tester
<phillw> ianorlyn: I did raise a bug for this, but balloons wandered off to the new toy of automatic testing and it was never progressed.
<ianorlyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1543871 I raised a bug as well and it got confirmed and marked wishlist
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1543871 in Ubuntu QA Website " iso tracker hard to find last time a daily build was tested " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<phillw> indeed... wishlist == thanks, never going to happen .... what is needed is testers to go "affects me" and bump the heat up.
<tsimonq2> *SIGH* http://paste.ubuntu.com/15584360/
<phillw> tsimonq2: good fun trying though!! do you still have a working machine?
<tsimonq2> heh yeah :)
<phillw> then the killer bug is slain.
<tsimonq2> you wanna add that to the bug report, create a new one, or should I do something?
<phillw> tsimonq2: nope, it is a work around :)
<tsimonq2> I'm hoping sudo apt -f install is a workaround :)
<tsimonq2> :/ nope
<phillw> tsimonq2: use synaptics and ask it to fix all the broken stuff.... then apply.
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15584384/
<tsimonq2> synaptics? is that CLI?
<phillw> I am used to this for upgrades
<phillw> tsimonq2: nope, it just gets the bloody job done :)
<phillw> you are updating a GUI system, not a server.
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<tsimonq2> !info synaptic xenial
<tsimonq2> right?
<ubot93> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<tsimonq2> if so, won't install
<phillw> no, just Menu --> system stuff --> Synaptic
<phillw> it comes pre-installed, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> :)
<phillw> you will find the "fix broken packages"
<tsimonq2> that's awesome :D
<phillw> under the Edit tab
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> nope, doesn't fix it
<phillw> well, I'd say bug is still present
<phillw> I will await today's spins to give fix 24 hours to actually arrive.
<ianorlyn> I think I could respin the daily if I really needed to
<phillw> ianorlyn: do you know if the fix has progressed down to the build server?
<ianorlyn> not sure
<phillw> The one thing I like about the cron jobs is that when they fire stuff in, they fire it in in time to be there for next build, and then we get tsimonq2 going "I want to test it now!!!" ... and it falls over.... :: SIGH ::
<tsimonq2> heheheheh
<tsimonq2> phillw: so where do I file a bug report?
<phillw> tsimonq2: until 24 hours, you cannot
<tsimonq2> alright, I'll wait, can you confirm tomorrow? :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: I will test after next re-spin
<tsimonq2> okay :)
<phillw> the cron job does its job for a reason.
<tsimonq2> I'm off for the night, o/
<phillw> tsimonq2: As you may see, I've asked on #ubuntu-release
<phillw> tsimonq2: slaapwell
<phillw> tsimonq2:  and any other testers, here is my chat with release team member http://pastebin.com/k3MRUbu6
<phillw> tsimonq2: system was screaming for a reboot :)
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: hey, ping
<ianorlyn> yes tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> ianorlyn: you mind giving me a hand updating Lubuntu/Testing? I want to make sure it's as clear as possible. :)
<tsimonq2> ianorlyn: AKA https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<tsimonq2> I'll edit the main page, if you want to edit after I'm done or a different subpage, that would be awesome
<tsimonq2> wxl: if you no longer would like the Lubuntu QA ML to be used, delete it in Launchpad please
<Unit193> It has history, I would recommend simply closing.
<tsimonq2> wxl: < Unit193> It has history, I would recommend simply closing.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: he doesn't see backlogs if he is AFK :P
<Unit193> That's OK, pings are hit and miss for him too. :P
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-03
<phillw> yay !!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shutter/+bug/1564122 we will ship with a working version :D
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1564122 in shutter (Ubuntu) "Please update to bugfix release shutter 0.93.1-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<phillw> flexiondotorg:  ping :) pi2 --> pi3
<tsimonq2> phillw: can you confirm that lxrandr is seriously fcuked up?
<tsimonq2> like, for changing the resolution
<tsimonq2> arandr works fine...
<phillw> tsimonq2: it works fine for me, just needs re-setting each boot.
<phillw> it is on my list of bugs to be reported.... is that what you see?
<tsimonq2> yes, it's all fcuked up
<tsimonq2> wxl, phillw, ianorlin: I have personally confirmed the following bugs: bug 1447038 bug 1370707 bug 966480 bug 1530323 bug 1484785 bug 1516454 bug 1444682 bug 1445818 bug 1551446 bug 1522625
<ubot93> bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, and VMWare" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447038
<ubot93> bug 1370707 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth does not display the graphical boot splash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370707
<ubot93> bug 966480 in plymouth (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt asking for media removal is not shown at the end of the installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966480
<ubot93> bug 1530323 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "The input box for editing a Wired connection static IP address doesn't appear correctly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530323
<ubot93> bug 1484785 in abiword (Ubuntu) "language selector text cut off in abiword" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484785
<tsimonq2> (in today's daily image)
<tsimonq2> bug 1516454 bug 1444682 bug 1445818 bug 1551446 bug 1522625
<ubot93> bug 1516454 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) "gnumeric menu ->help ->about gnumeric -> license button, does not work." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516454
<ubot93> bug 1444682 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Software properties gtk implies my cpu is unknown and not working. " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444682
<ubot93> bug 1445818 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "run dialog called from one desktop opens on the desktop with preferences dialog, regardless of which desktop is current" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445818
<ubot93> bug 1551446 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "xenial boots to black wallpaper." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551446
<ubot93> bug 1522625 in One Hundred Papercuts "changing multiple desktop names only results in the first being changed. " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522625
<tsimonq2> that should be all :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: I'm busy else where, but can I ask that you look at the bug status before posting them all here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shutter/+bug/1564122
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1564122 in shutter (Ubuntu) "Please update to bugfix release shutter 0.93.1-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<phillw> Do you see the "Fix released" bit?
<phillw> it has taken a lot of nagging, and my being knocked back.... but... we will ship with a working version :D
<tsimonq2> phillw: what do you mean by that, I'm just saying I confirmed them all, regardless of the status :)
<tsimonq2> and I don't see any "Fix Released" BTW
<phillw> confirmed / triaged are bugs we will include in the notes... they do not need anyone else to confirm them. That has been carried out.
<phillw> Instead, hug a bug and help it...
<tsimonq2> phillw: hey, I am just making sure something magical somehow fixed it...happened before
<tsimonq2> PLUS I weeded out ones that weren't accurate and I don't know how they got there in the first place
<tsimonq2> for example, the Desktop switching bug is an lxpanel bug, not obconf
<tsimonq2> phillw: plus, you will be happy to know that I switched to KVM :D
<tsimonq2> virsh FTW
<phillw> I was told that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shutter/+bug/1564122 would not make it into xenial as it is not bug fix, coming from a ppa etc. etc.... Rules are there to be re interpreted .... "Does it work now ?..... Nope - What's the worst that can happen? .... It does not work" ... And, yes, it breaks ALL the rules.... But, that is why we have humans, and not computers, decide.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1564122 in shutter (Ubuntu) "Please update to bugfix release shutter 0.93.1-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<tsimonq2> hey, I didn't report THAT ;0
<tsimonq2> *;)
<phillw> tsimonq2: how old were you at last b/day?
<tsimonq2> I turned 14...a bit offtopic, why?
<teward> so, stupid obviousness, but with the RPi3 images, are you planning on keeping it on armhf or are you planning moving to arm64?  I've heard the benefits of arm64 aren't major, according to RPi reviews...
 * teward was planning on running Lubuntu on his RPi3
<teward> when it arrives ;)
<phillw> teward: ask flexiondotorg
 * teward throws a stream of bytes at flexiondotorg
<phillw> teward:  he is the guy in charge of https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<tsimonq2> teward: theoretically, all you have to do is edit the script that makes the images to debootstrap arm64, then make sure the packages in the PPA that he uses works with arm64, then it *should* _hopefully_ work
<teward> tsimonq2: that... wasn't my question
<teward> "are you planning on keeping it on armhf or are you planning moving to arm64?" <-- this was the question
<teward> yes, or no.
<teward> tsimonq2: i'm aware of how bootstrapping works, too, don't forget I bootstrapped every arch for Xenial for sbuild ;P
<phillw> tsimonq2: the guy is lead of ubuntu-MATE ... So, I am sure he understands the basics :P
<tsimonq2> phillw: I was telling teward
<teward> phillw: tsimonq2: the RPi3 MATE images are armhf still, afaict
<teward> hence why i asked here :)
<tsimonq2> yeah I think so :)
<teward> 'afaict' == as far as I can tell
<teward> i dissected an image recently :P
<phillw> tsimonq2: teward knows a lot more about stuff than he lets on .... :)
 * teward actually is still doing that for permissions variance checks
<teward> phillw's right
 * teward knows things
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey, stop coming across as malevolent you two :P
<teward> E: Cannot stop object 'malevolence.service' - Access denied.
<phillw> tsimonq2: have teward as a friend, you will learn much. So, if you accept that - he will fine.
<tsimonq2> lol
<phillw> tsimonq2: Simon Quigley via canonical.com 21:36 (2 hours ago)to meThis is no longer a problem. please do not send me emails about issues that have been resolved... If it says in the release notes 'work around' and bug report says "Will not fix"... stop making chatter on the email channel.
<phillw>  
<phillw> wxl: will you please pull him in? We know the exact status of LSC. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/1467517
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1467517 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "LSC can only lists installed applications when lubuntu installed via alternate image - Work around released." [Low,Won't fix]
<tsimonq2>  /o\ hey, be nice :P
<tsimonq2> fine fine fine, I'll look out for it in the future
<phillw> tsimonq2: read the bug!!!
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<phillw> it is marked "Wont Fix"  by the guy in charge of LSC.
<phillw> tsimonq2: he is the guy in charge of the Qt version for us... I assimilated him and he is now a fully fledged dev.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I get it, let's drop it :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-27
<jimbo_> Hello
<jimbo_> Anyone on here?
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: Hi! :)
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: How are you?
<jimbo_> Good
<tsimonq2> That's good :)
<tsimonq2> So how can I help you?
<jimbo_> I was wondering if there any plans to create a patch for Lubuntu so firefox 52 will play sound on Lubuntu
<jimbo_> ?
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: Yes actually. :)
<tsimonq2> We've been keeping an eye on that.
<tsimonq2> I'll give the applicable person another ping to see how that's coming along.
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: (Lubuntu doesn't actually package Firefox ourselves, but we have a friendly Canonical guy that does it for all Ubuntu flavors, if that makes sense)
<jimbo_> Ok I have switched web browsers, but prefer Firefox
<tsimonq2> I get it, I use Firefox too. :)
<tsimonq2> (I'm on Zesty Zapus, the development release, though...)
<lynorian> I have both installed
<jimbo_> As i understand it the problem is that firefox uses pulseadio and lubuntu uses alsa
<jimbo_> what is zesty zapus?
<jimbo_> I am new to linux
<lynorian> jimbo_, the next release as 16.04 is also called xenial xerus
<jimbo_> I don't understand the sound file software thingy
<jimbo_> I have xenial xerus
<lynorian> we know
<jimbo_> lol
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: Zesty Zapus is un-mature 17.04
<jimbo_> i find it confusing to determine to whome i should be reporting this type of issue.
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: The 17.04 we want to release in a month ;)
<jimbo_> is that a beta release, or full on release?
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: So I think the best way is to send a quick email to our development mailing list, lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: We love emails from awesome folks like you ;)
<jimbo_> ok
<jimbo_> lol
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: Or lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com if it's more user-oriented and it's something cool you want to chat about, but not necessarily related to the development of Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: Anyways, yeah, Final Beta was Thursday ;)
<tsimonq2> (I meant Lubuntu, not Ubuntu)
<jimbo_> what are the major differences from xenial xerus
<tsimonq2> Well, Xenial Xerus is 16.04 LTS. We commit to supporting it for three years, as opposed to regular releases which only has a nine month support span.
<jimbo_> I like the version i am running. At least on my oldish laptop.
<tsimonq2> We do releases every six months, with LTS releases every two years.
<tsimonq2> (LTS = Long Term Support)
<tsimonq2> jimbo_: I'm glad you like it ;)
<jimbo_> Alright well you have a good evening.
<tsimonq2> You too, take it easy. :)
<tsimonq2> And let me know if you have any more questions.
<tsimonq2> Aaaaaaaaaaaaand he left :P
<sudodus> Hi,Long time no see. I'm (only) testing that it works for me to participate in this channel.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: Hey :)
<sudodus> tsimonq2: Hi, I'm glad for the progress with Firefox :-)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-29
<wxl> someone around want to see if they can try to make this happen in recent pcmanfm? Bug 1133477
<ubot93> bug 1133477 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "cut-n-paste move files got stuck forever" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133477
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-30
<wxl> talk of new xorg in zesty https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1671799/comments/37
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1671799 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "FFe: xserver 1.19.3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> firefox fixed Bug 1671273
<ubot93> bug 1671273 in firefox (Ubuntu) " PulseAudio requirement breaks Firefox on ALSA-only systems" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671273
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-31
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: youtube-dl (zesty-proposed/universe) [2017.03.07-1 => 2017.03.26-1] (lubuntu, ubuntukylin) (sync)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-01
<scootergrisen_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Translations says "Lubuntu's slideshow (presentation during the installation) is translated on Launchpad." but https://translations.launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/trunk is have translation it seems
<scootergrisen_> So where are the translations?
<scootergrisen_> Maybe https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/da/+translate ?
<krytarik> scootergrisen_: Well yes, except for the "lubuntu" part: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-lubuntu/da/+translate
<scootergrisen_> Ok can someone update the instructions?
<scootergrisen_> So https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Translations is up to date
<krytarik> Given the release-specificity, one could link to anything further down than this anyway though: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu - and that you reach by just clicking on "Translations" at the top of the page that's linked currently.
<krytarik> Erm, couldn't.
<krytarik> Oh nvm, the page currently linked is "Translations" too, but an empty one because "trunk" doesn't have any - so it could indeed be updated to that at least.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-02
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Did you fix it?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> He didn't 😂
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Dumb dumb
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Also, news from that guy who has to approve my ubiquity changes, @tsimonq2? Mmhh?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> WALTER!!!
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Hello? Jesus!
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Hi
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Sorry, I missed you 💓
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Me too 🤷🏼‍♂️
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> O.O
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I still see squares instead of symbols (the male one is visible though). Android font problems.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Works on MY android. So does riseup vpn
<tsimonq2> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> All fixed
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Yay
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Now to add Julien
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> And done
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Images and gifs still don't cross over yet :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> I'm curious: are there encrypted groups on Telegram?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I think not yet
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> I don't think so
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> There's encrypted one on one though.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Their priority is only calls, being implemented. But encrypting groups is, by definition, impossible.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> They'll figure out a way.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Can't find it
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Can't find riseup.net?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Know someone with an invite code?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Pretty please? :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Not for 3 months
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Consult your local activist group
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> That's how you got yours?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Look at lists.riseup.net for ideas
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Kind of. I helped
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> And wait, I don't live in freaking OREGON. There's probably activist groups everywhere! :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Did you look? Activist groups ARE everywhere
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Also the vast majority of the land in Oregon is farm or ranch land and most often not very progressive
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Bah
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Bah bah bah
<taiebot> Just installed beta 2 of Lubuntu i have to say it's much better than 16.10. Had lots of problems with wifi and suspend.
<taiebot> Wel done all of you
<taiebot> I have to say that this is not fixed i believe it's linked to gtk. https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1634237
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1634237 in Lubuntu Artwork "Lubuntu 16.10 dancing menus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Oh 😂
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Simon is from Texas. Beautiful land. .__.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Maybe they're changing things. Again.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> I look forward to the days where we only have Qt to worry about.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Ha! There are plenty libraries to be worried about nowadays.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Yep like Gtk, Gtk, and Gtk. Oh! …and Gtk!
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> And the Gimp Tool Kit. Oops, sorry, the Gnome Tool Kit 😁
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Hah
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Walter, no BitMask package for Yakkety.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> ha! riseup is being shitty
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> 1. I create the user / password: gives error
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> 2. I try to re-create the account: it already exists
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> 3. I try to log in with mi credentials: error
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I'm stuck
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Oh yeah black is not ready to go yet
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> .___.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I wanted that one
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Do i have to configure Red?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf How did you get a code?!?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> You need an OpenVPN client. There's an nm plugin
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> That's pretty cool. Been looking for that for a while. Imagine you run something long without realizing you're not in tmux. Open tmux and reptyr that process inside it
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> Here's a free VPN supported by ads https://www.hotspotshield.com
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Huh? What code?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> https://account.riseup.net/user/new
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> anybody has a code? o__o
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> I've got three months to wait for mine
<lubuntu-bridge> <Walter> I'd suggest contacting your local activist group. Search on lists.riseup.net
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-27
<pjotr> Hello, there's a rather annoying bug in the package lubuntu-meta for Bionic:
<pjotr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1759395
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1759395 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04: numlockx is wrongly activating the 'hidden' numeric keypad on my small netbook" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> we ship numlockx?
<wxl> or was that an addition?
<pjotr> JulienLavergnegi (or any other dev): can this still be fixed in time for Bionic?
<pjotr> wxl: it's installed by default....
<wxl> pjotr: are you sure? i don't find it in the list of the current daily
<pjotr> I may have used a daily build of two days ago, I'm not very sure. But not older than that...
<wxl> your bug report says today
<wxl> i'm looking at the list for today
<pjotr> yes, I'm sorry.
<pjotr> I'll update the description.
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-amd64.manifest
<wxl> it's not the list (i.e. what's on the installer) either
<pjotr> that looks as if it has been fixed then?
<wxl> or that it didn't exist? :)
<tsimonq2> $ seeded-in-ubuntu numlockx
<tsimonq2> numlockx (from numlockx) is seeded in:
<tsimonq2>   xubuntu: daily-live
<wxl> it is certainly possible there's something wrong with numlockx, but we don't ship it by default. i've never known us to, frankly.
 * tsimonq2 checks the germinate output
<pjotr> It most certainly did exist, I can assure you. I'll test the new daily build
<wxl> that said, i would rewrite the bug against numlockx
<wxl> it's not a lubuntu bug anyways
<wxl> i.e. it's not a problem with the distribution, but with that particular piece of software
<tsimonq2> True, but we shouldn't be pulling it in.
<pjotr> well, it would count as a lubuntu bug when numlockx was pulled, right? I mean: in Ubuntu it's not installed by default
<wxl> in much the same way, if you had a problem with abiword (did i say "if?") you would file a bug against abiword, even if it was installed by installing lubuntu
<wxl> no. if numlockx is not working correctly, the problem is with numlockx.
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, I found this gem the other day when Steve was helping Ubuntu Budgie with some problems: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/
<pjotr> but numlockx works as it should. It should just not be installed by default
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah xnox and i were digging in there and couldn't find anything related to that issue with xiterm+thai
<pjotr> because it wreaks havoc on keyboards with "hidden" numeric keypads
<wxl> pjotr: if it works correctly, then what's the problem? 
<wxl> pjotr: ah, so that's the problem. it doesn't work correctly on such keyboards.
<wxl> again, it's still a numlockx problem
<pjotr> have you ever seen a small keyboard of a netbook? It contains a "hidden" numpad which can be activates by means of an Fn key combo
<pjotr> activates = activated
<wxl> yep. don't see any reason why numlockx shouldn't work with it.
<pjotr> It's hell if you don't know why half of your keyboard suddenly produces the "wrong" stuff
<tsimonq2> pjotr: Idea; don't actually go through with it, but can you give the output of "sudo apt remove numlockx"? apt is smart, maybe that'll tell us what gets removed...
<wxl> again, target that bug at numlockx and remove references to lubuntu. it's not a lubuntu issue. you may want to talk to xubuntu and ask if they've had any experience with the subject since they're seeding it.
<wxl> apt-get can --simulate
<tsimonq2> Oh, that too.
<wxl> but honestly i wouldn't faff too much with it when (A) i've never known us to distribute it and (B) the manifest shows we dno't and (C) germinate only shows xubuntu seeding it
<pjotr> I've already posted the same issue on Launchpad for Xubuntu, and also addressed the Xubuntu devs on IRC. One dev (Krytarik) told me they're already on it: 
<wxl> and even beyond all that, it's STILL not a lubuntu bug :)
<wxl> you should make this bug a duplicate of the bug against xubuntu
<wxl> and THAT bug should be filed against numlockx
<pjotr> The problem is only there for Lubuntu and Xubuntu. In Ubuntu, numlockx is not being installed automatically, which is the right situation
<pjotr> I've tested all three
<wxl> i'm not sure why you're not hearing me, but the issue is numlockx
<wxl> if it would work correctly, it woudln't matter whether or not anyone would install it or not
<wxl> what's the xubuntu bug number?
<pjotr> sorry, but numlockx should just not be installed by default at all. That's the one and only problem there is with numlockx. :)
<wxl> if it worked, woudl it matteR?
<pjotr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1759390
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1759390 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "numlockx shouldn't be installed by default: it's wrongly activating the hidden numeric keypad on my netbook" [Undecided, New]
<pjotr> it matters, exactly because it works.
<wxl> abiword has had bugs
<wxl> yet we continued to ship it
<wxl> are you saying that was a bug against lubuntu?
<pjotr> I repeat: numlockx has no bug that I'm aware of. It's doing what it should, which is exactly why it should not be present by default on my small netbook. Apparently the Xubuntu devs see it as a problem: on IRC a Xubuntu dev (krytarik) just told me they're already working on it.
<wxl> so you think that numlockx activating the hidden numeric keypad is the way it should be?
<pjotr> Yes. It activates a numpad whenever it can. That's its only job, which it does well.
<wxl> then what's the problem at all?
<wxl> your bug report says it's *wrongly* activating the "hidden" numeric keypad
<wxl> you also refer to that as "undesireable"
<wxl> are you saying that all of that is untrue and it's working as it is supposed to?
<pjotr> Have you ever seen a small netbook keyboard? If so, would you want half its letter keys being turned into figures?
<pjotr> By default?
<wxl> i probably wouldn't. some people might.
<wxl> that's why you would use numlockx-- you can specify the state you want the numlock key in
<pjotr> wxl: goodbye and may you live happily ever after.
<wxl> sheesh
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-28
<lubot2> triuto was added by: triuto
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @triuto, Welcome!
<lubot2> <triuto> Thanks🖐
<lubot2> Peeg46 was added by: Peeg46
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Peeg46, Welcome!
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf you were a month early
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Yup
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-29
<lynorian> hmm htop in lubuntu-desktop now by default?
<lubot2> <Sergio_Security> Yes, please
<krytarik> https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/commit/?id=6a039ad4cfe31db0066c8c11ad5fdf03143cdc3b - fwiw.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Also pastebinit, which will make Lubuntu support easier
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> There's a few other "nice to have" things too
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Of course, these are just recommends on the desktop metapackage, so they can be removed at any time
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But they're highly useful.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Either way, moving the workflow to Git has made this a LOT easier.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'd suggest other flavors do the same because it's worked fine for us and doesn't matter for the release, but nobody has done so.
<draget> The current installer is crashing - I assume this is also why there is not beta release yet. But I am unable to find the bug/issue related to that - does anyone have a link for me?
<draget> The installer is ubiquity… which is common to most ubuntu flavors. It is not crashing on other flavors… I really wonder what had happened here
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @draget, Yeah, I don't have the bug number offhand, but yesterday I asked the Release Team if they could look at it...
<lubot2> Otherwise, it'll be up to me.
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> Hey there, I'm testing to put some auto build testing on our git repo, let me know if I broke something :-)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Yay!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Ok :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ohhhhh
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Nice one!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito created ubuntu/bionic (+2 new commits): https://git.io/vxwmB
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/bionic dd5be2e Julien Lavergne: Add /.travis.yml to extend-diff-ignore in debian/source/options.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/bionic 4c7b9e7 Julien Lavergne: Add travis configuration file from travis.debian.net
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2 ubuntu/bionic will need to be deleted, is it safe to do it on launchpad ? Is the bot smart enough to do the sync ?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Yes, it'll be fine.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito created bionic from ubuntu/bionic (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vxwZr
<mpmc> Random q, can I assume the minimal install for Lubuntu works for both lxde and next? :p
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito created artful from bionic (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vxwWE
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mpmc, Not yet.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> How's that lightdm bug?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxwR5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/bionic 682d886 Julien Lavergne: Try with patched version of the .travis.yml
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> Victory ! :-)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> Sadly it doesn't work with ubuntu/bionic branch, but just bionic :-(
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ah, that's weird :/
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> I'll try to patch the script to make it work
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to ubuntu/bionic: https://git.io/vxwzy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/bionic 7b7f148 Julien Lavergne: Update .travis.yml with the patched script
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> OK, so to enable the build, you have to :
<lubot2> Enable the repo in travis-ci.org
<lubot2> Make the changes I done on lxqt-globalkeys repo, on a ubuntu/release-name branch
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> That should enable auto build and lintian running
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ok cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-globalkeys-packaging] lubuntu-lugito pushed 2 new commits to ubuntu/bionic: https://git.io/vxwVt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lxqt-globalkeys-packaging/ubuntu/bionic e483b9c Julien Lavergne: Add /.travis.yml to extend-diff-ignore in debian/source/options.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lxqt-globalkeys-packaging/ubuntu/bionic 5c0a8cc Julien Lavergne: Add .travis.yml for Travis CI support
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-globalkeys-packaging] lubuntu-lugito merged ubuntu/bionic into HEAD: https://git.io/vxwVt
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne There are teams testing at the moment complete imports of all packages in Ubuntu into Git, much like the days when there was a Bazaar workflow. What do you think about having all of our packages imported?
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Why not :-)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, OK :)
<lubot2> <Jacob Kim> @tsimonq2, Wait so we moved away from launchpad to git?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Git is like Bazaar
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's just a VCS
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> GitHub =/ Git
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But, we also have stuff mirrored on GitHub
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> So no, we'll still be using Launchpad for the foreseeable future.
<lubot2> <Jacob Kim> i c
<lubot2> <Jacob Kim> so the QA stuff is still in the iso.qa site?
<lubot2> <Jacob Kim> (ik its not rlly launchpad or anything but still)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yeah
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-30
<simonizor[m]> Question... if I create a theme for LXQt, does that theme apply to other Qt apps or just LXQt's apps?
<simonizor[m]> The qss files in the themes I'm seeing only seem to deal with the notifications, panel, and runner... does everything else take colors from there or just use the default Qt fusion color?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-31
<lubot2> GodlsNotDeadButDad was added by: GodlsNotDeadButDad
<lubot2> BASESYS was added by: BASESYS
<shark1> Hello, has a bug been filed regarding Lubuntu-Next 18.04 daily live-usb not booting to a desktop environment?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @shark1, Yep.
<shark1> What is the bug number?
<tsimonq2> Looks like it might need a new bug number, but it's regressed.
<tsimonq2> shark1: We aren't releasing that as part of 18.04 so it's fairly low-priority right now.
<shark1> tsimonq2, What package would be the culprit of this problem?
<tsimonq2> shark1: Not entirely sure. Id'
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> I'd file against lubuntu-default-settings for now.
<shark1> tsimonq2, so it is ok that i file a bug against this?
<tsimonq2> shark1: And assign it to me.
<tsimonq2> shark1: But fair warning, it likely won't get looked at until c cycle.
<tsimonq2> Actually...
<shark1> tsimonq2, OK
<tsimonq2> If anything, I wonder if it's sddm...
<tsimonq2> Hold on...
<tsimonq2> Aha. I'm dumb. When I did the last sddm upload, I dropped the fix. :P
<tsimonq2> shark1: Let me fire off an upload and do a respin once that's migrated, and it should be good from there.
<shark1> tsimonq2 OK thanks for info.
<tsimonq2> shark1: Feel free to idle; this'll be about two hours minimum.
<tsimonq2> shark1: No problem, thank YOU.
<simonizor[m]> If I create a theme for LXQt, does that theme apply to other Qt apps or just LXQt's apps?
<tsimonq2> That's probably a question better suited towards #lxqt on OFTC.
<tsimonq2> But I'd think just LXQt.
<simonizor[m]> That's sorta lame... Why don't y'all use the Breeze Qt widgets which can theme everything and are like 3 extra deps on top of LXQt?
<simonizor[m]> And can be configured without KDE just by editing ~/.config/kdeglobals
<tsimonq2> Because we already use the Arc theme.
<simonizor[m]> Not any distro I've used LXQt on...
<tsimonq2> Then we're unique.
<simonizor[m]> And what you're doing for themes doesn't allow even 1/4 the customization just using the Breeze Qt widgets does
<tsimonq2> File a bug, and we'll consider it.
<simonizor[m]> I can theme all of LXQt ***and*** all Qt apps with the Breeze widgets
<simonizor[m]> And it's very easy to do... I would think y'all would want to do that
<simonizor[m]> Like offer much more customization to your users with something that's very easy to do
<tsimonq2> File a bug, and we'll consider it.
<simonizor[m]> lol there's 4 users in there counting me... I'll get right on suggesting that in #lxqt
<simonizor[m]> It's not a bug, silly
<simonizor[m]> I wouldn't file bug reports for nonbugs
<simonizor[m]> And this server is called lubuntu:disroot.org; kinda misleading if this is supposed to be for development discussion only lol
<tsimonq2> This is for development only.
<tsimonq2> wxl messed it up. :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxKPB
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 8dcdac6 Simon Quigley: Seed gdebi.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-01
<shark1> tsimonq2, So sddm should be version: 0.17.0-1ubuntu1 on the respin?
<tsimonq2> shark1: Should be 0.17.0-1ubuntu2 If Nothing Went Wrong.
<shark1> tsimonq2: The iso version should be 20180331.1 correct.
<tsimonq2> shark1: Yep.
<shark1> tsimonq2: I download the iso by zsync  but i got sddm version 0.17.0-1ubuntu1.
<tsimonq2> shark1: Ah, drat.
<tsimonq2> shark1: Kicked off another one for ya.
<shark1> tsimonq2: Thanks
<tsimonq2> shark1: Thank YOU! :)
<shark1> tsimonq2: Lubuntu-Next ISO version 20180401 worked.
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Awesome!
<shark1> tsimonq2: When will default wallpaper start to appear?
<tsimonq2> shark1: Ah no, that's something that needs to be tweaked, but it's just that the default background color is set to black as default.
<tsimonq2> You can uncheck that box.
<shark1> tsimonq2: OK so there is about month before 18.04 is released.
<tsimonq2> shark1: Right; we aren't releasing this.
<tsimonq2> Obviously not. :P
<tsimonq2> We'll still be releasing Lubuntu LXDE, as an LTS.
<shark1> tsimonq2: when will lx-qt eventually replace lxde in Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> shark1: My personal opinion is 18.10.
<shark1> tsimonq: Thanks, it is good to see Lubuntu-next live-usb working.
<tsimonq2> :)
<shark1> tsimonq2: see ya
<tsimonq2> o/
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-25
<lubot> <lynorian> is the dns to phab down?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't repro
<lubot> <lynorian> came back
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<lubot> Mainframe1986 was added by: Mainframe1986
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> Hello. I have been an Italian Ubuntu user for 6 years. Glad to meet you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii there!
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> @The_LoudSpeaker [Hii there!], Thank you
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> Sorry for my language in the future .. Google will assist me to talk to you 😅
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think you should join the off topic channel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> For informal conversations
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> @The_LoudSpeaker [I think you should join the off topic channel], I meant inherent in Lubuntu
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-26
<lubot> federicofantinidev was added by: federicofantinidev
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Hi
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Welcome!
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Thanks
<lubot> <teward001> right, so FYI to everyone, Phab is going to be down for about 20 minutes while I do an offline data copy of the container for backups.  This is an LXD-to-LXD copy and I'll bring it back up as soon as its done.  (Something's fubar with CRIU in the phab server so I can't live copy...)
<lubot> <teward001> (Data Download in Progress Now)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> 2.7MBps... not bad for coffee shop wifi with a VPN to my apartment lol
<lubot> <teward001> data copy complete, restarting Phab
<lubot> <teward001> Phab should be back up now all :)
<lubot> <teward001> *lurkmode activated*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [Phab should be back up now all :)], Did you restart the daemons?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll make sure things are good to go
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wrote a script :P
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Hi guys, my name is Federico. I'm a universitary student passionate of information security. I really love lxqt and Lubuntu. I hope to be useful in this Group. 💪
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Did you restart the daemons?], it should've come up yes.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Did you restart the daemons?], but you can reactivate them if it didn't :P
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 we really need these to be systemd units 😛
<lubot> <teward001> (if they aren't already started)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @federicofantinidev [Hi guys, my name is Federico. I'm a universitary student passionate of informati …], Awesome, thanks for joining!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 we really need these to be systemd units 😛], True :P
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 send the 'script' you use to me I"ll evaluate getting those "things" up as SystemD units, I'm also working on some documentation about how to easily SystemD-ify processes (including thsoe which don't by-default fork to the background)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 send the 'script' you use to me I"ll evaluate getting those "things" u …], ERR:SEE/root
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> *condemns @tsimonq2 to the sulfur mines*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright y'all, it's time for the final beta. Today after school I'll identify remaining release goals and the testing I'd like to see before I mark the final images as good to go.  … I'm marking an installer soft freeze as of today. If anyone wants to make changes to the installer, prior to being released it has to go through some ma
<lubot> nual verification. I'll outline this as well.
<lubot> <teward001> alright y'all SIMON BROKE IT
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Haha
<teward> phab and phab SSH should both be working now :p
<teward> including for git without issues
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good, I'll get the CI up tonight then
<teward> @tsimonq2: good, let me know if it stops working, there's all sorts of chaos that could be caused by Phab.  They don't have good docs either because apparently phd doesn't start port 2222 either :|
<teward> so i've SystemD'd that just in case
<teward> and that spawns the SSHd on port 2222 separately using Phab's requisites
<teward> so that SHOULD work now on a reboot regardless :P
<teward> so should phab daemons :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> @tsimonq2: good, let me know if it stops working, there's all sorts of …], Will do
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Beta] (20190326.1) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-27
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any idea on how to setup proxy in 19.04 or 18.10 for the terminal? To clone repos for example.
<lubot> <teward001> you mean like HTTP proxy?
<lubot> <teward001> or SSH proxy u:P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Http
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Haven't thought about ssh...
<teward> https://gist.github.com/evantoli/f8c23a37eb3558ab8765 maybe this helps?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-28
<lubot> abu Ahmad was added by: abu Ahmad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Beta] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Chris Guiver is the man!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes he is!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I really appreciate the testing :)
<kc2bez> He takes testing to another level, it is awesome indeed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For sure
<lynorian> tsimonq2: any timetable on when you will be able to get multiple versions of the manual built I have almost finished some of what I think the last things are not documented in 18.10 yet 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> tsimonq2: any timetable on when you will be able to get multiple vers …], I'll take a look tonight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It shouldn't be difficult at all
<lynorian> yeah I know I just don't think I have parts for say how it works on the server
<lynorian> I need to get the software sources upgraded for 19.04 along with other stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, just some nginx fun I think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 A single nginx site can have multiple root locations depending on which URL you're visiting, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So e.g. example.com serves /srv/example.com/foo while example.com/bar serves /srv/example.com/bar
<wxl> that seems like a good idea.. but how do navigate to the right page? manual.l.m will just have links to the different versions?
<wxl> this is why i liked the python-based solution that the sphinx folks implemented
<lubot> <lynorian> wxl I am not quite sure how to do that?
<wxl> this might be a thing https://robpol86.github.io/sphinxcontrib-versioning/v2.2.1/index.html
<wxl> OR
<wxl> it seems read the docs does this automatically. we could publish to there and just have manual.l.m point there
<wxl> actually that might be the easiest possible solution
<wxl> you can just connect to a github account or manually import docs from a git repository
<lynorian> wxl that extension doesn't have the bootstrap theme we use
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 A single nginx site can have multiple root locations depending on whi …], Correct, but whatever is there needs to be aliased to it in order for the URIs to be properly handled
<lubot> <teward001> so depending on what you're trying to do... things could break 😛
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> it seems read the docs does this automatically. we could publish to there …], Does it support Sphinx?
<lynorian> yes just not the bootstrap theme
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are we willing to give up the theme?
<lubot> <lynorian> I can change it easily and you choose that one way back when
<lubot> <tsimonq2> True
<wxl> oh @lynorian you'll like the fact they build all the formats by default
<lynorian> wxl building the format actually isn't quite the problem it is the chapter numbering on pdfs
<wxl> we can install a local instance of rtd hmmmm https://docs.readthedocs.io/en/stable/install.html
<lubot> <teward001> oh great another thing to deploy >.>
<wxl> well that's one way we could ensure our theme
<wxl> redis and elasticsearch are depends
<lubot> <teward001> redis i understand
<lubot> <teward001> ES.... eh
<lubot> <teward001> that's not a tiny thing to deploy that gets huge fast
<wxl> it's for the search functionality
<wxl> (and next on obvious statements..)
<tsimonq2> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYA, it's meeting time!
<lynorian> hello tsimonq2
<lubot> <teward001> do we include getting the infra back up and running a dev task 😛
<tsimonq2> yes @teward001
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> I guess lynorian goes first
<tsimonq2> :)
<teward> so I should stick around then :P
<lynorian> ok for the manual I got a lot of work on transmission and K3B on the manual
<tsimonq2> teward: yes
<lynorian> I did some work on firefox really
<lynorian> I did a tiny bit of working on discover and muon
<wxl> that's good
<lynorian> I also got some work done on vlc playlists
<wxl> (an aside: there's a ncurses vlc front end; just run `nvlc`)
<lynorian> yes that is not in the manual yet 
<wxl> i'm not sure it needs to be, per se, but..
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> I think that is it from me 
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> teward goes next because he needs to catch a commute.
<teward> assuming we include getting the core infrastructure back up after the fiasco...
<tsimonq2> yes
<teward> * SSL: Looking into whether it'd be more sane to get a *.lubuntu.me wildcard, but will have to coordinate with Canonical IS as they hold the domain.
<teward> * Phabricator: 
<teward>   - Phabricator daemons SystemD-ified for autostartup
<teward>   - Phab git/SSH daemon SystemD-ified for autostartup
<teward> * CI: SSL issues reaching into CI/Lugito/etc., working on investigating syncing the SSL certs around to the containers from the host (with a semi-hackish approach...)
<teward> * Security / Updates management: Investigating centralized monitoring/management via Landscape for reasons.
<teward> * TODO:
<teward>  - Discourse
<teward>  - Automate Lugito startup
<teward> Been a bit stretched this week because of my FT jobs :P
<teward> </done>
<teward> questions before I dart off, ask now.
<tsimonq2> Thanks teward!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go, unless someone has questions :)
<lynorian> only thing I notice not being up is irc notifications in lugito
<wxl> i don't think i have much actually
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Yeah.
<wxl> or perhaps anything except a little conversation :/
<tsimonq2> No problem wxl :)
<wxl> done then
<tsimonq2> Alright, who else is here?
<kc2bez> I'm here too, nothing to add.
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<tsimonq2>  * The Beta is TODAY! Adam is doing it this time, so we have a little bit of breathing room, but it's marked as ready.
<tsimonq2>  * RELEASE BLOCKERS AS OF RIGHT NOW:
<tsimonq2>    - FDE with Calamares on Secure Boot systems. I have a workaround that I need to confirm and test.
<tsimonq2>    - Completion of tests I have in the wiki page below.
<tsimonq2>  * Work on infra recovery as usual. I set up Jenkins again, I'm just waiting on teward to do some work with the SSL certs and we'll be golden. Here's the critical things I see that are left:
<tsimonq2>    - Completely recovering translations.
<tsimonq2>    - Getting our pal Lugito back in here.
<tsimonq2>    - CI, and related bits.
<tsimonq2>    - Lubot in the Council and Members channels.
<tsimonq2>  * I just thought I'd mention that my inspiration for these meetings originally was the Foundations team meetings, and they usually have stuff prepared beforehand and just copy/paste to the channel (like I do). It'd be cool if everyone could do that. It's optional, of course, but it makes this go a lot quicker. :)
<tsimonq2>  * I'm all set for LFNW, and I just need to hear back from Canonical about getting the actual money for my SELF tickets. Still in talks with Altispeed to fund a DebConf trip.
<tsimonq2>  * Canonical has given Lubuntu preliminary clearance to establish an LLC with the Lubuntu name. I'll be seeing a corporate accountant and a business lawyer after tax season to discuss bootstrapping it. Details to come, I'll talk with the council once Lubot is back so wxl doesn't miss anything.
<tsimonq2>  * Closed a few tasks today following uploads I have already done.
<tsimonq2>  * I've written a few bits of documentation, eyes welcome: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/schedule/ https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<tsimonq2>  * Really week overall, but I'm getting back into the swing of it. Weather has been getting much nicer, thankfully.
<tsimonq2> Done.
<tsimonq2> Any questions?
<wxl> what's the secure boot deal?
<lynorian> nice calendar how did you do that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: My (untested!) theory is that we can do a little bit of Calamares hacking to allow for contextual partition layouts. From there, we just set it in the config.
<wxl> i think it's just a simple table
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> :)
<lynorian> cool
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you check with upstream? i could have sworn i saw some rumbling about it in the support channel a while back
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah.
<tsimonq2> crazy_ thinks I'm an idiot, oh well.
<tsimonq2> What else is new? :P
<wxl> uh
<wxl> well perhaps instead of shouting into the channel, maybe ask the folks that will actually listen to you :/
<tsimonq2> I'll prioritize writing some code myself.
<wxl> also i note #kubuntu-devel was reporting something similar
<wxl> perhaps getting them and/or neon to comment on a bug report might help
<wxl> s/bug report/github issue/
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<tsimonq2> I
<tsimonq2> ugh
<tsimonq2> I'm >< this close to getting a working staging area for next release.
<tsimonq2> So if we know Lubuntu 19.04 looks good to go, we can start working on 19.10 via a PPA.
<wxl> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tsimonq2> It'll very likely involve bringing back Lubuntu Next.
<wxl> oh hell no
<tsimonq2> There's support right in ubuntu-cdimage for PPAs.
<tsimonq2> wxl: How else do you want to build images? XD
<wxl> i just don't ever want to use that name
<tsimonq2> Unless teward wants to set something else up... >_>
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: Name suggestion then?
<wxl> lubuntu bleeding edge?
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu Edge it is
<wxl> oh great
<wxl> nwo we're a disabled browser
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> so
<wxl> anyways
<tsimonq2> It has to be Lubuntu ONEWORD I think
<lynorian> not a demon
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu Canary?
<wxl> hmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> I like that
<tsimonq2> Objections?
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> fine
<wxl> but it's a blue canary or nothing
<tsimonq2> ok XD
<wxl> also: any reason why we don't turn that testing checklist into testcases?
<tsimonq2> No reason at all.
<wxl> k.. probably make them more visible
<tsimonq2> I'm suggesting you do that btw XD
<wxl> i suspected as such :)
<wxl> the base testcases need to be rewritten for calamares anyways
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> ok so we're done right? XD
<tsimonq2> I guess XD
<wxl> k love you bye
<tsimonq2> <3
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's up? :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry I'm late
<guiverc> o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't been able to figure out how to upload the tasks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure I will have enough time to figure it out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can give the parsed "backup" to someone that can figure that out
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> I'll do it
<tsimonq2> guiverc: heya :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Thanks for the testing work!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I'll do it], OK, I will send them to you
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<guiverc> tsimonq2, if you have other [easy-ish] monkey-stuff i can do, let me know.. (this applies to others too)
<wxl> guiverc: that testing checklist
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<tsimonq2> ^
<guiverc> okay wxl - will work on it (if it was given to me before, sorry I forgot)
<wxl> guiverc: not a problem. you're doing amazing work. we are so thankful.
<tsimonq2> For sure :)
<teward> *throws salt at wxl*
 * wxl throws slugs at teward
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-29
<lubot> <teward001> CI is back up, @tsimonq2 confirmed this.
<lubot> <teward001> (just letting all know)
<teward> apologies ahead of time for spamming the Lubuntu Council with infra-related task notifications xD
<guiverc> 19.04 install:  on first boot I have a login screen on each display, and they aren't mirrored (I can input different passowrds into each... -- has anyone noticed this behavior?
<guiverc> (if I press enter on the valid password it logins correctly, if i press enter on invalid-password one it fails correctly  - logout & it's the same..)
<guiverc> re: list on https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/?v=3 ; i had a minor issue listed in my d780 test (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/398/builds/190330/testcases/1701/results/) that I still passed; can I tick of phab list still?  (it'd haved passed clean if single-screen; but I feel it should be a perfectly clean install to be checked off lis; it wasn't even if really minor/petty 
<guiverc> issue)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @guiverc [<guiverc> re: list on https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/? …], Does the issue only occur with that type of installation?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it's consistent across all installs, that's fine, check it
<guiverc> i only reported that issue (new http://launchpad.net/bugs/1822230), it's new & first time I've seen (couldn't find other refs on lp for anything like it)
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1822230 in sddm (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.04 install dual screen; login user/password boxes on both displays allowing password entry" [Undecided, New]
<guiverc> 19.04 with encryption failed; no issues during install, but failed to boot (grub-rescue), booting live media it unlocks with correct key & looks okay; just didn't boot - seen it before?  or package to report on?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @guiverc [<guiverc> 19.04 with encryption failed; no issues during install, but failed to …], With EFI, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If so, known issue
<guiverc> no efi - bios
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ouch, ok
<guiverc> "Full disk install with encryption on a BIOS system"  on checklist
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, report against Calamares
<guiverc> thanks, will do so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<guiverc> another (manual) install, calamares is giving report on what's its going to do "Format 40787MB partitition /dev/sda1 with file system ext4.  Flag partition /dev/sda1 as boot." then that gets repeated (maybe for emphasis, due to format) - is this intended?  want another lp.bug.report or it's there on formatted partitions intentionally?
<guiverc> on my last https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KNU_M8Q53ibDFeBv0Wgk6hc97PjeP2Rh/view?usp=sharing
<lubot> Spr1ggan was added by: Spr1ggan
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Spr1ggan [<reply to image>], Welcome!
<lubot> <Spr1ggan> @kc2bez [Welcome!], Thanks!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-30
<guiverc> when i/you change Monitor.Settings (display orientation, portait, position..) where is it saved?..  I just did a 19.04 install & first login has displays as I want;  I didn't reformat /home (is that why?)
<kc2bez> guiverc: Yes, it is saved in `$HOME/.config/lxqt/lxqt-config-monitor.conf` 
<guiverc> thanks kc2bez (i was just stunned by change; did a number of installs yesterday & didn't notice that; must have changed settings after last install of day causing today's wtf)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey there! I had cloned lubuntu-default-settings to work on the mimeapps.list (T2) but it's closed saying its done. But no offence, still whenever I try to open images in my 19.04 install, they open in firefox. 🤷🏻‍♂️
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker I think you are looking for T3 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Now I got it. The resolved task I was talking about was T6. And yeah I am working on T3. Sorry my bad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker I think you are looking for T3 https://phab.lubuntu.me …], So can you please check my comment on T3 and help?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can send you a pm tomorrow. I am heading to bed now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. I will be waiting.
<guiverc> 19.04 checklist install (https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/?v=13) - i just had a FAIL on "Full disk install with encryption on a EFI system without secure boot" , tsimonq2 indicated this may be expected (yesterday when I had issue on BIOS) ...  If anyone knows lp.bug.report I'd appreciate knowing it...
<guiverc> (Simon I sure hope I didn't just make your term beep/ding...)
<kc2bez> guiverc: I think there is a lp bug but I can't find it right off. Here is the upstream bug report https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1083 amd our own task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2
<ubot93> Issue 1083 in calamares/calamares "Allow for separate, unencrypted boot partition on EFI system" [Open]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! @tsimonq2 @wxl can anyone shed some light on T3? Please check my comment there and tell me if I got it right. TIA
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Hey! @tsimonq2 @wxl can anyone shed some light on T3? Please check my comment th …], I did a comment
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! reading it rn
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Do I have to take the mimeapps.list from 18.04 installation or from the git repo of lubuntu-default-settings (18.04) ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the git repo is ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> First to be sure that in 19.04 we have all the mimetypes covered
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Then we decide with what we will cover them.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [First to be sure that in 19.04 we have all the mimetypes covered], How do we go about that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> look at mimeapps.list in 18,04 and in current (19,04)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [look at mimeapps.list in 18,04 and in current (19,04)], Okay!
<lynorian> I think writing documenation you find typos in menus so much more easily
<lubot> <kc2bez> No doubt. You glance over things when you are just using the menus.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Plus it is always easier to spot someone else's typos than your own.
<lynorian> wxl View --> Layout --> One At Time is something I can't unsee now  
<lynorian> I know
<lynorian> that is in trojita
 * lynorian files a bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406055
<ubot93> KDE bug 406055 in trojita "grammar error in view menu of trojita" [Minor, Unconfirmed]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why in some .desktop they put "_Name=xxx" instead of "Name=xxx"?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, what is the use of the underscore
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe80c771ab29e: Add mark as read to trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe80c771ab29e
<tsimonq2> YES
<lynorian> yay that sound
<tsimonq2> It's running on my server for now because I have to work with teward on some container stuff
<tsimonq2> But it's progress
<lubot> <kc2bez> \o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [why in some .desktop they put "_Name=xxx" instead of "Name=xxx"?], Translations
<Eickmeyer> Congrats on Lugito's revival!
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: Configure OEM] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Write a Welcome Center] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T18: Implement Guest Sessions in SDDM] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T19: Task Manager Global Menu Plugin] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T20: Package sddm-config-editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: hardinfo replacement] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T24: Captive Portal Support] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T25: Make Calamares work well with smaller screens] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26
<tsimonq2> lynorian: What was "sha256 as default hash"?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T27: Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27
<lynorian> I think that should be done and finished in the manual which linked to something showing sha256  as default hash as so many confusing info with md5 saying it is insecure now on something we linked to
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T28: Implement a menu for quicklaunch rather than requiring a mouse drag to add items] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T28
<tsimonq2> wxl: What was "remove fcitx-ui-qimpanel"?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Ok, wanna do that then? :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
<lynorian> I think it is finsihed
<tsimonq2> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#281
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T31: LXQt Profiling Support] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T33: HiDPI Support] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl "libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically" what was the status on this?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Smart package removal] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34
<tsimonq2> Alright, so I think I have most of the "block out the sun" tasks ready to go.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Ubuntu SSO for Phab] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY5152f2cec2bc: Don't hardcode the PPA name.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY5152f2cec2bc
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 something like this if I remember right https://github.com/linuxmint/mintlocale/issues/61
<ubot93> Issue 61 in linuxmint/mintlocale "LMDE 3 only: Fcitx does not work (Qimpanel not visible)" [Closed]
<tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl "libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically" what was …], We need to look every now and the in libreoffice-qt become stable to use it. In the meantime it's better to use libreoffice-gtk, so we need to remove libreoffice-kde from seed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<wxl[m]> @TheLoudSpeaker look what I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1769420
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1769420 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "missing mimeapps.list for cosmic" [Undecided, Triaged]
<tsimonq2> I'm close to getting Britney set up again for Jenkins.
<tsimonq2> I'm planning on doing some slight refactoring, which will allow us to run Jenkins with more than just the CI PPAs.
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl[m], I will put a link in the task.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T3: Provide complete mimeapps.list] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T3#331
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY4fb6d26bc67b: Be more specific with the output directory.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY4fb6d26bc67b
<tsimonq2> Sweet, now Britney runs once every four hours.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#333
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI7d3aa8f9ae43: Create CI branches if they don't already exist.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI7d3aa8f9ae43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#334
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Do you want me to assign https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22 to you?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Bring those swaps back: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#335
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#336
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY8e1671d90d4b: Implement removal support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY8e1671d90d4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYa2e93a13d58b: Make sure the removal packages aren't mistakenly treated as arguments.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYa2e93a13d58b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#337
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#338
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY74e9399ee118: Only act on sources.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY74e9399ee118
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEYc0dc52c451d8: Correct syntax error.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEYc0dc52c451d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING8a17a9539008: Lubuntuify the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING8a17a9539008
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOac7b470dbcce: Remove run_lugito, which is the old script.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOac7b470dbcce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#348
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO838fc1d0ec8d: Make Jenkins a connector.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO838fc1d0ec8d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO5f24aa73758c: Add Jenkins support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO5f24aa73758c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOaf8caba6f5f3: Make sure package_names is also recognized as a subdict.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOaf8caba6f5f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOe6afdab9e12b: Add jenkins to the init.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOe6afdab9e12b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO96c73754dbc1: Ensure pkg_name is defined.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO96c73754dbc1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO266bf68d477f: Implement a get_repository_name function to use with the Jenkins function.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO266bf68d477f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO6b70f393f821: phab is a global variable, treat it as such.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO6b70f393f821
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO913f68fcd8ec: Correctly pass the all-lowercase repo name.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO913f68fcd8ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPPABRITNEY64dd1fc40596: Instead of removing britney_output on each run, just create a new timestamp.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPPABRITNEY64dd1fc40596
<guiverc> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/?v=17 is as far as I got... None of my own hardware has UEFI  (it's all too old) & I couldn't work out the setup for the secure boot option (it's disabled with no ability to change; if it's in key management I don't know it on the thankfully not my ultracrapbook)
<tsimonq2> You're awesome guiverc!
<tsimonq2> Thank you!
<tsimonq2> I went ahead and published your draft.
<kc2bez> That is awesome guiverc!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAf755dd253b5d: Add lxqt-archiver, nm-tray, trojita.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAf755dd253b5d
<tsimonq2> guiverc: You might want to consider enabling 2FA in Phab and setting a profile picture :)
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: While I'm at it, perhaps you would consider setting a profile picture as well
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ^
<kc2bez> I can put my ugly mug up there XD
<tsimonq2> ok XD
<lynorian> I need to shave first probably
<lynorian> if I use a new picture
<tsimonq2> Makes it easier to identify people when editing/viewing tasks en masse
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Up to you :)
<tsimonq2> Your Telegram one would probably work fine.
<lynorian> how big should I make it?
<guiverc> changed pic - and it's not a dog  (a large aussie flightless bird).  (the only pic I know of me is somewhere on lp (ubuntu-news team somewhere))
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> lynorian: However big it allows.
<tsimonq2> Up to you (and Phab).
<lynorian> well I had phab too big so I resized it smaller
<tsimonq2> ok
<lynorian> I resized it smaller
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING30100f2cae33: Remove reverse-applicable patch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING30100f2cae33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI2b178685a051: Safely handle not being able to push; if we've made it this far, it should pass…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI2b178685a051
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAPACKAGING64ec73244b03: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAPACKAGING64ec73244b03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING91894a70c4d4: Add a build dependency on libqt5x11extras5-dev.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING91894a70c4d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING362cd882995a: Add a build dependency on libqt5x11extras5-dev, libfm-qt-dev.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING362cd882995a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGce298723fd60: Remove files that are no longer installed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGce298723fd60
<tsimonq2> Thanks Dan and Lyn :)
<kc2bez> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> kc2bez: While I'm at it, perhaps you would consider setting a profile …], @aptghetto might be the last person I have to hunt down for this XD
<tsimonq2> Oh, and teward, but he has a TODO list anyway. :P
<tsimonq2> So, I just put lxqt-archiver, nm-tray, and trojita in the CI.
<tsimonq2> nm-tray built fine, lxqt-archiver and trojita are FTBFS.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Do you have the time tonight to walk through fixing this? :) https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/disco_trojita/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGfb0f7810e2d3: Move files from libexec to a standard usr/lib path.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGfb0f7810e2d3
<tsimonq2> Anyone else, too ^
<kc2bez> Looking at it, can't guarantee anything XD
<tsimonq2> Wanna give it a shot though? :)
<tsimonq2> I can walk you through
<kc2bez> Sounds good, I am willing.
<tsimonq2> ok, cool
<tsimonq2> First thing is to clone this via SSH: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/trojita/
<tsimonq2> When you have it cloned, check out the ci/unstable branch.
<kc2bez> I am updating my VM be right back with you.
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<kc2bez> Ok I got it cloned and did a checkout ci/unstable
<tsimonq2> Alright, so now let's look at the error.
<tsimonq2> You can find the build logs here: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed/+packages
<tsimonq2> We're looking for the Disco build.
<tsimonq2> amd64 is usually the one to look at because architecture-independent (or arch:all) builds are done on this architecture, as well as the amd64-specific build, if that makes sense.
<tsimonq2> Here's the errors I'm seeing, the ones we should look at:
<tsimonq2>    dh_install -O--buildsystem=cmake
<tsimonq2> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/share/appdata/trojita.appdata.xml" (tried in ., debian/tmp)
<tsimonq2> dh_install: trojita missing files: usr/share/appdata/trojita.appdata.xml
<tsimonq2> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/lib/trojita/" (tried in ., debian/tmp)
<tsimonq2> dh_install: trojita missing files: usr/lib/trojita/
<tsimonq2> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/lib/libtrojita_plugins.so" (tried in ., debian/tmp)
<tsimonq2> dh_install: trojita missing files: usr/lib/libtrojita_plugins.so
<tsimonq2> dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/share/trojita/locale" (tried in ., debian/tmp)
<tsimonq2> dh_install: trojita-l10n missing files: usr/share/trojita/locale
<tsimonq2> dh_install: missing files, aborting
<tsimonq2> make: *** [debian/rules:10: binary] Error 25
<lynorian> tsimonq2: don't get banned for excess flood
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I've flooded worse. :P
<tsimonq2> Anyway...
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: With me so far?
<kc2bez> Looking at the buildlog so yup
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<tsimonq2> So, when working with a single source package that produces multiple binary packages, the packager needs to lay out what files go where.
<tsimonq2> If those files go missing in the future, the build fails.
<tsimonq2> That's what happened here; we're using an upstream Git snapshot and the packaged version refers to a source from like a year ago.
<tsimonq2> Unfortunately with this build log, it doesn't tell you which files have been removed and which files were simply moved since the last working state.
<tsimonq2> So, you'll need to find the binary package it's referring to here, and remove each of the lines that have been referenced.
<tsimonq2> The build log tells you basically everything you need to know here.
<tsimonq2> For example, you're looking in debian/trojita.install for a line that has "usr/share/appdata/trojita.appdata.xml" and you just need to remove that.
<tsimonq2> With me?
<kc2bez> I'm still following.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> So, go through the lines that are referenced, remove them from the install files, and since you're working with the CI on the CI branch, git add, git commit, git push :)
<tsimonq2> (If you were working with the archive, of course, you'd either use the CI, a PPA, or a local build to verify first. But, CI builds are fairly ephemeral, so I'm not really worried about it.)
<kc2bez> Ok, sounds good.
<tsimonq2> Cool; we'll get a notification here when you've pushed, and go from there :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAPACKAGING297bae81a1d6: Remove references to missing files] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAPACKAGING297bae81a1d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAPACKAGING35dc10a00dff: Remove trojita-l10n.install file which references missing files] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAPACKAGING35dc10a00dff
<kc2bez> fingers crossed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's see what the CI thinks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/417100018/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.trojita_0.7+git201903302329~disco-0ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks like you missed one :)
<kc2bez> Gotter otter
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAPACKAGING13abafe28153: Remove missing file reference] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAPACKAGING13abafe28153
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright, the first pass is done!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/417100893/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.trojita_0.7+git201903302342~disco-0ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All you have to do is put those back in the install file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One thing to note though, "x86_64-linux-gnu" should always be replaced with "*" because that's arch-specific
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAPACKAGINGeddd9435c90f: Add install file references] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAPACKAGINGeddd9435c90f
<tsimonq2> Niiiiiiiiice, this is a fun one.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: As far as the stuff you were doing is concerned, you're done; it worked. :)
<kc2bez> \o/
<tsimonq2> However...
<tsimonq2> ppc64el and armhf (to start) seem to be FTBFSing because of some GPG-related thing.
<tsimonq2> I have access to Debian machines running on those architectures; I'll debug tomorrow.
<tsimonq2> If you have any ideas after seeing those build logs and want to try anything, you're more than welcome to.
<tsimonq2> As with everyone else in the Development Team on Phab, I trust y'all to be able to use the CI as a playground and not horribly mess up stuff :)
<kc2bez> Cool, thanks for the guidance. I have no intention of borking it trust me.
<tsimonq2> hahah :)
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: trojita is being fun: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed/+packages
<tsimonq2> I hear that Rik guy recently became a MOTU ;)
<kc2bez> I saw that too. Congrats to him :)
<tsimonq2> He should have went for it a while ago ;)
<tsimonq2> Anyway, I just kicked off a nightly in Jenkins; I'll go to bed I think.
<kc2bez> I am heading to bed too. Thanks again, I appreciate it.
<tsimonq2> No problem at all :)
<tsimonq2> One other thing I just want to put out there; Lubuntu Members have access to trigger builds in Jenkins
<tsimonq2> All you have to do is log in
<tsimonq2> So if you ever see something awry, don't hesitate to button push :)
<kc2bez> Ok thanks.
<tsimonq2> Thank *you* :)
<tsimonq2> Oh, I have an idea.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: For the tests you marked as failed, could you try them again, except right before you do the install you enable ppa:lubuntu-ci/unstable-ci and log out/log back in (without rebooting)?
<tsimonq2> I would totally be curious to see if anything magically fixes itself.
<guiverc> tsimonq2, ack ... will do.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<guiverc> tsimonq2,  add-apt-repo without apt upgrade/dist-upgrade will do nothing - do you want me to upgrade or dist-upgrade?  i can re-test again if helpful..
<tsimonq2> sudo apt -y full-upgrade
<guiverc> :) 
<tsimonq2> Thanks again :)
<guiverc> (no guarantee my fingers won't type dist-upgrade though....)
<guiverc> 66 packages upgrading on first box...
<tsimonq2> yup :)
<guiverc> (my daily is out-of-date; new downloading; but proceeding with current re-test as full-upgrade should have caught everything I hope;  i can redo if required.. it'll may have installed pre-zsync download is done)
<guiverc> tsimonq2, :(  Sorry, same result on BIOS full-disk encryption (1822237) - only change is UUID on no-such-device line...  zync has completed; will write it now, was their a kernel upgrade or somethign that could make it perform better if re-done with newer daily?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Worth a shot :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @TheLoudSpeaker look what I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+so …], I will have a look. Thanks!
<guiverc> tsimonq2, possible untrained-monkey boo-boo.. i just noted re-doing it with 20190330 daily that boot-loader-location gets blanked on selecting encryption... maybe me noticing that is the cause of my FAIL reports... will explore
<guiverc> ^ s/me noticing/me NOT noticing /
<lubot> <lynorian> still that would not be a good default
<guiverc> the field (boot-loader-location) blanks only when you enter passphrase & you get the spinning-symbol as it validates it (I assume, it blanks during this stage)
<guiverc> my install is running... I'll note it on lp.bug report 1822237 when done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<guiverc> you go to bed tsimonq2 (that time isn't it!)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahaha
<guiverc> :(  alas fail again, but will keep exploring this..
<guiverc> :(  fail on "Full disk install with encryption on a EFI system without secure boot" using 20190330 daily (no ppa)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: trojita is being fun: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+ …], Why I removed it from Kubuntu CI builds
<guiverc> :(  fail again sorry on ""Full disk install with encryption on a EFI system without secure boot" using 20190330 daily with ppa:lubuntu-ci/unstable-ci (full-upgrade; logout, login & install)
<guiverc> lp report 1822409 updated
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#349
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-23
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> lubuntu.me doesn't seem to have one currently. Or perhaps, they are developing a new icon :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ac76cc22f81: Add numerical base preview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ac76cc22f81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6958a6f3aa26: Update ark-plugin-settings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6958a6f3aa26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05cc6b6dd5e0: Update ark-shortcut-config.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05cc6b6dd5e0
<lubot> <teward001> i'm not sure the relevance of having a favicon.ico file
<lubot> <kc2bez> warm fuzzy?
<lubot> <teward001> or why anyone's complaining about it 😜
<lubot> <kc2bez> I honestly didn't notice.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa117a5d9bd3: Update ark-language.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa117a5d9bd3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL398c328c6984: Update arknewaarchive.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL398c328c6984
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d574586641b: Update featherpad-shortcuts.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d574586641b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc83e8ad4dc4a: Update vlc-networkopen.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc83e8ad4dc4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26f03633c73a: Update vlc-fiile-open.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26f03633c73a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALacc36834dcd8: update update-authentication.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALacc36834dcd8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb131dc06206b: Update discover-installed.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb131dc06206b
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-24
<zacmario> hello lubuntu devs, thanks for your great work
<zacmario> i'm experincing some nvida driver issues, if anyone can help that would be great.
<lubot> <teward001> zacmario: support in #lubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> not this channel
<teward> oh they're gone
<teward> nevermind
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL063feff35563: Update discover_screen.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL063feff35563
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#3251
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7799f686b7c2: Update muon-toolbar.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7799f686b7c2
<guiverc> jphilips (xubuntu but in ubuntu-quality/'ubuntu testers' or the flavor testing push) has an announcement, and push for same for other flavors.. Should we (Lubuntu) have one? has it been created? or I could 'steal jphilip's (xubuntu's; I'd get permission first of course) to make it suitable for us.  They maybe published on community.ubuntu.com so being almost identical wouldn't look good (I'd have to check how they intend to use as to how 
<guiverc> close they could be).  What prompted this was ..
<guiverc> "announcement text should be prepared by each flavour using the text in https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit# "
<guiverc> if helpful, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BY2S9-A5jz8iU2KJ6OZ4mK4iBsidb_TA_BOho7J-xKY/edit?usp=sharing
<lubot> <teward001> guiverc: thank you suggesting mode :P
<lubot> <teward001> guiverc: I do not have editor mode so I am just gonna suggest things 😜
<guiverc> sorry teward (modes), I'm used to editing ubu_news docs that I don't own.. anyway 'draft' created by teward & me is there if needed/useful
<teward> alls good :)
<teward> <offline for sleep>
<teward> mostly created by guiverc - just has some bits from me heh
<lubot> ebagus_prakoso was added by: ebagus_prakoso
<jphilips> hi team. hope you guys are staying safe and healthy.
<jphilips> just wanted to put out a call to the team for someone to volunteer to write the announcement text for lubuntu using the points in the google doc below.
<jphilips> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#
<jphilips> tsimonq2 wxl profetik777 @guiverc: ^^^
<kc2bez> jphilips: guiverc posted that a little while ago. He had a draft for us to review. 
<jphilips> kc2bez: sweet
<jphilips> if possible, please copy it into the google doc when you are finished reviewing it, so other flavors can take ideas from it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b2860f14552: Update muon-shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b2860f14552
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1623d654ab39: Update CPU-load-settings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1623d654ab39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc87320ae6a3b: Update panel-spacer.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc87320ae6a3b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL86093f8e652b: Update qterminal-pref-behavior.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL86093f8e652b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b5ac5e58766: Update kde-partition-colors.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b5ac5e58766
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbe995103b77: Update desktop-font.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbe995103b77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc14533f171d: Update slideshow-desktop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc14533f171d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ac5d21dd073: Update desktop-advanced.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ac5d21dd073
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Strange behaviour of lubuntu-grub-theme when purging it from the system] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7129ff5bab8d: Inline updates tab sources screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7129ff5bab8d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2cc6e623b31: Update shortcut_keys.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2cc6e623b31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe9c76cfe7e0: Update compton_conf_opacity.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe9c76cfe7e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8c14ae63d4f: Update window_effects.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8c14ae63d4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4bc7e727501c: Update compton_conf_fade.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4bc7e727501c
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-26
<guiverc> fyi:  I've reworked a paragaph (2nd last;  If you need help..) in beta release announcement  (suggestion by jphilips, extra [non-lubuntu specific] irc & telegram added)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4ffcf801f1d: Update prop-settings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4ffcf801f1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdcae66c7f1da: Update prop-policies.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdcae66c7f1da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5c506e3f06a0: Update prop-access-control.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5c506e3f06a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b216d8c6ac1: Update IMAP_settings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b216d8c6ac1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0900c8095808: Update IMAP-SMTP.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0900c8095808
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa68efedb8ecc: Update torjita.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa68efedb8ecc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f8d282a2685: Update trojita-offfline.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f8d282a2685
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa3fa10e1bfb: Update torjita-compose.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa3fa10e1bfb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3262
<wxl> rebuilding today's iso due to some infra prob they haven't quite figured out
<wxl> taking voluteers for a dark discourse theme https://meta.discourse.org/t/option-for-user-to-delete-themselves/145855
<lubot> <franksmcb> wxl @ericadams had to go through doing that on BDL and I know if was not a non-trival task when he had to do it.
<wxl> we got someone working on it already and they seem to be making rather quick progress but they mentioned some tool they found for the purpose
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> taking voluteers for a dark discourse theme https://meta.discourse.org/t/o …], wrong link?
<wxl> oh jeez whatever it looks like dilip will have it done in a few minutes XD
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> *salts wxl*
<wxl> salt my clipboard. it's being a jerk
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <teward001> FYI: Discourse has a critical update pending, i am going to run it shortly for the upgrade process
<lubot> <teward001> you might need to tell dilip to wait a moment while we update
<wxl> ooh hold on then
<wxl> i'll pm him
<lubot> <teward001> yep 300 commits behind lol
<wxl> go for it @teward001
<wxl> if we're talking about snapd that's barely enough for a maintainence release X'''''''''''''''D
<lubot> <teward001> in progress
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <teward001> nah this is a full discourse update
<wxl> all good, carry on
<lubot> <teward001> all done :):
<wxl> kthx
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! Rudra how's the iso for Pi coming up?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc579f25b1117: Add field to improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc579f25b1117
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e8fc7ca2ea8: Add trojita bring window up from tray icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e8fc7ca2ea8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how to create the repo for breeze config?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0eac4b07b52: Update bluedevil version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0eac4b07b52
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-28
<kc2bez> FYI. https://twitter.com/unixterminal/status/1243693670894796800?s=19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> FYI. https://twitter.com/unixterminal/status/1243693670894796800?s=19], Er, Ubuntu Kylin uses a forked MATE
<lubot> <kc2bez> I didn't write the tweet :P XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Bad things tend to happen when you install every DE too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The theming and configuration doesn't look like it installed right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a2928a1f951: Update kde_partitionmanager.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a2928a1f951
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Snap packages never show up in my application menu until I restart my session.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> That's happened to me on Budgie, Gnome, Mate, Cinnamon, LXQT and KDE, on both Ubuntu and Manjaro.
<guiverc> @TheLimeRunner, did you file a bug about that recently (slack I think?)  otherwise I can find a bug you can 'affects me too' I think
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I was referencing the tweet thread that was shared, sorry that was confusing.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I've never filed a bug on it since it's happened across multiple distros and DE's on me, I always just assumed it was something with the way snap handled integration.
<guiverc> no need to apologize  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1869448 is what I was thinking of, filed against snapd, my interest was lxqt is mentioned..)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1869448 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Applications installed via snap install do not appear in LXQt menu" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is a regression. ^ We had that working earlier in the cycle. https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's very uncool.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Time to Git bisect snapd.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Git bisecting is my favorite weekend activity. :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> That should be simple. Not too many commits there. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wanna take a shot at it / does someone else want to or should I?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can have the commit in hand a little less than two hours from starting, give or take
<lubot> <kc2bez> Nice. I doubt I can in that time. I will let you run with it. :D
<lubot> <teward001> i have other weekend activites for Simon to finish lol
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sorry, he is busy now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> actually he's got a few things he emailed me on he needs to reply to
<lubot> <teward001> from BEFORE today
<lubot> <teward001> so therefore Simon owes a response
<lubot> <teward001> *glares*
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [Git bisecting is my favorite weekend activity. :P], Urgh, just had to do 2 for plasma bugs!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
<santimir[m]> Hello guys, sorry to interrupt, I'm down to help with the manual, as it is plenty of spelling errors, and I'm reading it.
<santimir[m]> send an email but received no response, so I'm reaching out here. 
<santimir[m]>  * send an email days ago and received no response, so I'm reaching out here. 
<kc2bez> @lynorian is our documentation lead santimir[m]
<santimir[m]>  * Hello guys, sorry to interrupt, I'm down to help with the manual, as it is plenty of spelling errors, and I'm reading it. lynorian 
<santimir[m]> thanks again kc2bez 
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Found an error
<kc2bez> lynorian is in the Western US timezone FYI
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> (Photo, 1280x454) https://i.imgur.com/jg9iwH3.jpg
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_vs_windows
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_vs_ubuntu
<kc2bez> While you wait santimir[m] if you want to directly contribute to the manual you should probably create a phabricator account to start with.
<kc2bez> Go to https://phab.lubuntu.me/ click on log in and use the register new account.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I didn't know Lubuntu used it too
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I'm active on Kubuntu's though
<kc2bez> @Rudra Bali we can't fix lubuntu.net
<kc2bez> It isn't our page
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, thought I was checking .me
<kc2bez> I am sure it is riddled with errors
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<kc2bez> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yeah, I should've checked there
<santimir[m]> <kc2bez "While you wait santimir if you w"> alright
<lubot> <kc2bez> @guiverc [<guiverc> @TheLimeRunner, did you file a bug about that recently (slack I think? …], I am not able to re-create on today's daily (20200328) in live.
<kc2bez> Looks like guiverc beat me to it. ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [That is a regression. ^ We had that working earlier in the cycle. https://phab.l …], I haven't had this problem @TheLimeRunner any specific snap¡
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<kc2bez> I think it is working properly @HMollerCl 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @RikMills are you available?
<lubot> Bright Nukpese was added by: Bright Nukpese
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> hello am new here
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-29
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl finally I could so0lve the test issue for breeze-config. If we make a repo I could uplod to phab.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#3265
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3266
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7f995cfb4c3: Update lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7f995cfb4c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15db146e2de4: Update lomath version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15db146e2de4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL761208b9eaa5: Update loimpress version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL761208b9eaa5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL792f11014065: Update localc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL792f11014065
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> (Photo, 951x351) https://i.imgur.com/6zKCbcp.jpg It should be macOS, not macOs
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.2/booting_the_image.html
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @lynorian
<lynorian> rudra bali fixing
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL783f644b0902: Fix capitlization thanks rudra Ball] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL783f644b0902
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26e764cf5fc3: Fix capitlization thanks rudra Ball] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26e764cf5fc3
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> (Photo, 912x353) https://i.imgur.com/LPJZXH8.jpg Control spelling wrong
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/C/command_line.html
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @lynorian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T155: Unusable GPG key on Jenkins] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> (Photo, 206x38) https://i.imgur.com/KesImAj.jpg No favicon lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 wxl finally I could so0lve the test issue for breeze-config. If we mak …], Sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Bali [<reply to image>], Correct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T155: Unusable GPG key on Jenkins  3]   15apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto …], Sigh. I think the existing one may have expired. Check the keyserver with the keyid and we'll have the expiration date
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> (Photo, 1280x359) https://i.imgur.com/PfvmfXD.jpg Still stuck at old video from 2018
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Bali [<reply to image>], Have you worked with Phab diffs before?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I could show you how to just propose changes directly to master
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I have
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Was about to propose
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go for it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I really appreciate your enthusiasm, whether or not it's obvious to you that you have some :)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Thanks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Bali [<reply to image>], I've been meaning to follow up with @MichaelTunnell or @profetik777 but tl;dr we need a new video
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I'll work on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Will upload to YouTube in an hour or so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not saying your video wouldn't be quality but we're looking for something along the same format to put on the homepage
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I guess accent colour should be 'purple'?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing but also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> TODO: merge those two pages to the Phab wiki
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker Heya, did you have any questions on the Jenkins stuff?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [@The_LoudSpeaker Heya, did you have any questions on the Jenkins stuff?], Umm. I haven't yet read the things you asked.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was busy with some house and farm work. Will read and get back on this during this week's stand up.
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [Hi @RikMills are you available?], what is up?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I was busy with some house and farm work. Will read and get back on this during …], Okay, no worries. Thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [I've been meaning to follow up with @MichaelTunnell or @profetik777 but tl;dr we …], possibly @ericadams too
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @tsimonq2 [I've been meaning to follow up with @MichaelTunnell or @profetik777 but tl;dr we …], I'm in dude :) … Seems me the list of items it needs to cover and I'll absolutely make it for release
<guiverc> I just saw lp 1869564, 16.04 openbox; we don't support 16.04 anymore, can I close openbox bug b/c 16.04?  (looks like support request, so it has other issues anyway)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1869564 in openbox (Ubuntu) "package openbox 3.6.1-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: paket çok tutarsız bir durumda; yapılandırmaya teşebbüs  etmeden önce paketi yeniden kurmanız daha iyi olur" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869564
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [what is up?], thanks, soolved it. I had problem making test on debhelper for GUI but I found xvfb
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [thanks, soolved it. I had problem making test on debhelper for GUI but I found x …], ok 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Sure], I know you said I can do it, but I don't know how to create a phab repo.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I know you said I can do it, but I don't know how to create a phab repo.], Okay
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> @HMollerCl I've had it with all my snaps, on every distro I used. I legit thought it was how snaps work. I've always had to reload my menu for them to show up. But the snaps I use are telegram-desktop, bitwarden, spotify, discord and authy from the --beta channel.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Just a thought, the Offtopic and support telegram channels use the same icon. Might be why they get twisted up every now and then - if you're like me and don't have the channel preview exposed.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> How does this look as a promo: https://youtu.be/_jOn_KuyzKM
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rudra Bali [How does this look as a promo: https://youtu.be/_jOn_KuyzKM], It looks okay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would suggest you work with @MichaelTunnell to polish some things
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, I'll get in touch with him
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Rudra Bali [How does this look as a promo: https://youtu.be/_jOn_KuyzKM], Nice, but the first logo is the one was used for lxde
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, will fix
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Updated video: https://youtu.be/r1KSf9b0elE
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl fixed
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Hope it's fine
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I guess we should keep a team which would develop the videos for Ubuntu
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, efforts should be coordinated. Also, communication should be approved through the council.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Well, I guess there should be a group on Telegram doing the development
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Or on Discourse
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Whichever one
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't know that we need a separate channel other than this one.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I guess we should not clutter up this group
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's what this is for
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't need a separate channel
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Like all the bug reports etc. are posted here
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2 [We don't need a separate channel], I guess we don't
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Rudra Bali [Updated video: https://youtu.be/r1KSf9b0elE], I like !!!
<wxl> so the banner in discourse is the same as the announcement, which is kind of long. perhaps we should create a summary and link to the full announcement instead?
<kc2bez> FWIW it does truncate a bit on my phone.
<wxl> well and it's kind of easy to ignore
<wxl> you know, tl;dr
<kc2bez> I don't think your idea is a bad one however.
<wxl> so you're saying i need to fix it? XD
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i don't think i can
<wxl> @HMollerCl or otherwise global team, your help is needed https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/please-keep-multi-language-support-in-lxqt-like-in-lxde/877
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 we need to solve this ^
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [@N0um3n0 we need to solve this ^], Ok
<wxl> btw @teward001 thanks for changing the upload icon
<lubot> <teward001> hm?
<lubot> <teward001> i changed nothing
<wxl> oh funny well the stupid upload icon which was a "picture" is now a more normal upload icon (an arrow coming out of a drive)
<lubot> <teward001> ah
<lubot> <teward001> that may have been done automatically by the upgrade process recompiling assets
<wxl> yeah perhaps
<wxl> just take the credit
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> the credit is worth $0.00 though sooo
<kc2bez> I think that equates to priceless @teward001 XD
<wxl> !info src:linux-meta focal
<ubot93> 'linux-meta (5.4.0.18.22, focal): Packages linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-tools-generic, linux-cloud-tools-generic, linux-generic, linux-headers-generic-lpae, linux-image-generic-lpae, linux-tools-generic-lpae, linux-generic-lpae, linux-headers-lowlatency, linux-image-lowlatency, linux-tools-lowlatency, linux-cloud-tools-lowlatency, linux-lowlatency, linux-source, linux-crashdump, linux-headers-generic- (5 more messages)
<wxl> !info src:linux-meta eoan
<ubot93> 'linux-meta (5.3.0.42.36, eoan): Packages linux-source, linux-crashdump, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-tools-generic, linux-cloud-tools-generic, linux-generic, linux-headers-generic-lpae, linux-image-generic-lpae, linux-tools-generic-lpae, linux-generic-lpae, linux-headers-lowlatency, linux-image-lowlatency, linux-tools-lowlatency, linux-cloud-tools-lowlatency, linux-lowlatency, linux-headers-powerpc-e500mc,  (2 more messages)
<wxl> someone want to try pulling in a patch to fix qterminal settings windows? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/20-04-daily-testing-qterminal-windows-too-tall/844/13
